
Moo.do makes email a powerful todo list - jmeistrich
https://medium.com/moo-do/moo-do-makes-email-a-powerful-todo-list-7ca7adc7e531
======
caser
This is cool. My inbox is woefully unequipped to function as a to-do list, but
that's where most of my tasks live now. Hope this lives up to the hype.

